# Condensation windscreen shutter



## Jede

Hi all,

Have any N & B Flair owners found a fix for stopping the condensation build up on the area between the screen and windscreen shutter ? 
When we move off after a prolonged stay with the heating on we get drips of water coming down from the casing where the shutter rolls into. We have the box with crystals in which helps but still doesn't capture all the moisture.

External silver screens would help but it's a big screen !

Many thanks 

John


----------



## b16duv

John,

I only have an Arto, but the problem is the same!

It seems that turning the dash ventilation to the 'recirculation' setting before stopping the engine helps. I also find that leaving a little gap at the bottom of the shutter works too.

HTH

David


----------



## Briarose

Hi we have a Swift, but if we don't use the silver screen in winter we too get condensation, I would suspect that a silver screen would solve your problem.


----------



## JeanLuc

Basic laws of physics at play here, so really only three options:

1. Remove moisture from the air in the van and stop breathing during the night.

2. Chill the interior of the van down to the same temperature as outside (and try not to breath too much).

3. Get a set of good external (Silver) screens.

Seriously, we had the same problem (albeit in a less prestigious motorhome) until we bought a set of Silverscreens.

Philip


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We have had that problem but we left a gap between the shutter and the dash and it reduced it considerable.


----------



## Jede

Thanks all,

I did suggest to the present Mrs jede that we sleep outside to cure the problem but she countered with one of us could stop breathing. I'm in no doubt which one she meant 

Silver screens would be too much of a pain on this size screen, especially in rough weather, so I think the small gap at the bottom of the shutter is the best fix.

Many thanks

John


----------



## spykal

Jede said:


> Silver screens would be too much of a pain on this size screen, especially in rough weather, John


Hi John,

I agree they would be a pain... and I have seen folks having to use a stepladder to fit them on similar vehicles BUT it is the very size of the screen that is compounding the problem... the bigger the screen the more essential it becomes to use outside the screen insulation if you wish to have no condensation..... the silver screen type of covers don't just reduce the condensation they stop it more or less completely.

Mike

P.S. and when it is freezing outside it is much warmer in the cab with outside insulation fitted...and visa versa in the summer :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Mike is spot on - there's no alternative if you want to stop the condensation.

I saw a German chap putting his covers on quite easily with a broom handle. No need for a step ladder, and he was not very tall.

He had what looked like a length of awning rail running round the top of his window, and was able to shove the silverscreen round with the end of his stick, and fastened the bottom to a series of turn-buckles through eyelets in the screen.

It was all very neat and worked perfectly. The only bit I didn't see was how he started the cover into the rail - as he couldn't reach high enough with his hand, but started it on the other side of his van. He did have a separate step for entry into the van, so I presume he used that??

Maybe someone has such a system or knows more details of what it entails. It looked too neat for a DIY job, so maybe it's available "off the peg" in Germany?

Hope this helps - perhaps??

Dave


----------



## Jede

More great ideas, I like the German fella one sounds good. I think I'll start looking for someone who makes silverscreens that can be attached by suckers ( not me ! the screens !) but with a large screen the weight maybe a problem for the suction fixings. 

As I've never looked at screens before anyone know who manufactures them for a N & B Flair ?

Thanks for all the info, I love this site 

John


----------



## Zebedee

Jede said:


> . . . but with a large screen the weight maybe a problem for the suction fixings.
> 
> As I've never looked at screens before anyone know who manufactures them for a N & B Flair ?
> 
> John


Hi again John

Forget the suckers - they won't work. 8O 8O

The two main UK manufacturers are :: Silverscreens :: . . . . . . . . :: and here ::

Also :: Taylormade ::

There's not much to choose between them regarding quality and finish, but you will have to browse or phone to see if they do the secreen you need.

Dave


----------



## steles

Hi 
German silver screens available from
www.vancomfort.co.uk/ 
Best by far ask for Steve
Steles


----------



## macone48

I've a A-Class Frankia with a large screen, not as large as OP!! 

However, comma, it does get attached by 4 suckers and "if" properly used, does not come-undone even in minus 6C as we had in Edinburgh over the New Year. Toasty warm and no condensation. I have nothing else to secure it to the smooth sides and suckers do work (and I need a step to stand-on to secure!! - But worth the effort!!).

I am unable to help regards supplier - think it was an optional extra from frankia !!

Trev


----------

